# freeswitch all_modules / no-x11 install fails in qt5-widgets



## tonyhain (Apr 11, 2017)

Fresh install this morning. 

```
FreeBSD shire 11.0-STABLE FreeBSD 11.0-STABLE #0 r315855: Thu Mar 23 18:13:39 UTC 2017     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
# portsnap fetch extract
# cd /usr/ports/editors/emacs && make install
... 7 hours later ... emacs install finished
# cd /usr/ports/net/freeswitch && make config
     enable all_modules, no other changes
# make -DBATCH install
... fails on ffmpeg ... ( did the same thing yesterday when starting with freeswitch first )
# cd /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg && make 
     enable ilibc & mp3
# make -DBATCH install  ---- completes without error ( did the same yesterday )
# cd /usr/ports/net/freeswitch && make -DBATCH install
...
c++ -Wl,--as-needed -fstack-protector -Wl,--gc-sections -pthread -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib/qt5 -o ../../../bin/uic .obj/customwidgetsinfo.o  .obj/databaseinfo.o  .obj/driver.o  .obj/treewalker.o  .obj/ui4.o  .obj/validator.o  .obj/cppextractimages.o  .obj/cppwritedeclaration.o  .obj/cppwriteicondata.o  .obj/cppwriteicondeclaration.o  .obj/cppwriteiconinitialization.o  .obj/cppwriteincludes.o  .obj/cppwriteinitialization.o  .obj/main.o  .obj/uic.o   -L/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/lib -L/usr/local/lib -lQt5Core
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/lib/libQt5Core.so:(.dynamic+0x27ac8): multiple definition of `__bss_start@Qt_5'
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/lib/libQt5Core.so:(.dynamic+0x27ac8): first defined here
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/lib/libQt5Core.so:(.dynamic+0x27ac8): multiple definition of `_edata@Qt_5'
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/lib/libQt5Core.so:(.dynamic+0x27ac8): first defined here
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/lib/libQt5Core.so:(.dynamic+0x2b2d0): multiple definition of `_end@Qt_5'
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
*** [../../../bin/uic] Error code 1
```
I specifically DID NOT select X11, so why is it installing x11-toolkits? Any suggestions for a work-around that actually prevents x11 components from being built with freeswitch? commenting out the if/else test on MX11 so that only LIB_DEPENDS+=   libMagickWand-6.so:graphics/ImageMagick-nox11 is left does not appear to be sufficient. 


As far as freeswitch, I didn't really want "all_modules", but that is the only option to turn mod_shout on. The default config of freeswitch did build yesterday without error, but "all_modules" fails, first in ffmpeg which can be overcome by manually installing that with ilbc & mp3, second in qt5-widgets, with no work around that i can find. 

Two fresh installs of 11-stable, qt5-widgets fails with the same "multiple definition" errors, first time when freeswitch was the first port installed (initially default, then all_modules), second time when freeswitch was installed immediately after emacs being the first port installed. There is recent discussion on https://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-ports@freebsd.org/msg73504.html about a suggested patch to qt5-widgets, and in bug https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=218187 but it is not clear to me if the patch has propagated to the ports tree yet, or if it even works. In any case, freeswitch without x11 selected should not be tripping over this.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2017)

I don't know why but it looks like it pulls in VLC when you enable ALL_MODULES, which is the cause of all the QT and Xorg libraries being built.


```
libvlc.so:multimedia/vlc \
```


----------



## tonyhain (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks for the pointer. Just turning off x11 in vlc doesn't help either because I tried that and it has a 'depends' set for qt5-widgets. Clearly this is a full stop until bug 218187 gets resolved.


----------

